# Budget feature rich digicam under 7k



## sahil1033 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's my first time with camera and I've no idea what Point & Shoot means, i just want a good camera.
How's Nikon Coolpix L28 Point & Shoot ?? Your suggestions are needed, help.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2013)

Canon A4000
Panasonic SZ1


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks buddy but is L28 that bad?


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, really bad for the budget of 7k


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 10, 2013)

Though I wrote 7k but I'm on a tight budget....like max upto 5.5k.....in that case, is it worth then?


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2013)

If that's the case, Canon A3400 and check Panasonic FH series cameras.

And Canon A2400


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 10, 2013)

okay!


----------

